# Antibiotics and aggression?



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think it's more likely that she doesn't feel well because of the UTI and that's making her cranky. Keeping her home until she finishes her meds is a good idea.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, so I spoke with the manager of the dog day care. It wasn't as big a deal as I had initially though. Whew. Still I'm going to watch Maddie carefully for any signs of aggressive behavior.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I have NO idea if it is antibiotics or just not feeling well.. but I've noticed that since being sick and starting Chemo as well as being on almost constant antibiotics… Joey is less patient with dogs. Not aggressive, or anything like that.. but if a dog is pestering him he will tell them almost right away where as before he would take it for a while and then turn and play. I have not brought him to his daycare since he's been sick and we really don't play with other strange dogs but this was even with some of his good doggie friends. I would just keep your girl at home while she's not feeling good.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I also think it's that she's not feeling well yet. Aggression is a fairly common symptom when a dog doesn't feel well. The dogs are probably doing what they normally do when they play, but because Maddie isn't feeling well, she's trying to tell them to stop. You are doing the right thing to keep her home until she has finished her course of antibiotics.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, so far, I'm seeing no problems when we're out. Hurray! Three yellow labs approached her yesterday and she was no more than polite. I will keep away from dog day care for awhile. I may also check with a behaviorist to see if there is more that I should be doing.


----------

